# من هو وكيل شركة فيستو في مصر؟؟؟؟



## احمد عامر (3 أكتوبر 2009)

من هو وكيل شركة فيستو في مصر؟؟؟؟
ارجوا من لديه الاجابه لهذا السؤال سرعة الاجابه
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## zamalkawi (4 أكتوبر 2009)

من موقع شركة فسيتو

http://www.festo.com/net/de_de/addressworldwide/default.aspx

EQ-TC
Masreya Center No.1
El Ordonia Trading Zone
Show Room No.8
10th of Ramadan City
T +20 (0)15 36 55 98
F +20 (0)15 37 12 18

======================

Regel Pneumatic
Aly El Dien Trading Zone
Building - B
First Floor
6th of October City
T +20 (0)2 38 33 40 06
F +20 (0)2 38 33 40 06

======================

Control Center
19 Taweneyat Semola Buildings
El-Farouk Omar Street
Semola, Alexandria
T +20 (0)3 426 02 13
F +20 (0)3 426 02 13

=======================

Noaman Engineering Co.
Mechanical & Electrical Eng.
10, Dessouk Street
P.O. Box 26, Mohandessien
Agouza/Cairo
T +20 (0)2 33 47 23 73
F +20 (0)2 33 03 18 79
[email protected]

========================

CAIRO ENGINEERING & CHEMICALS CO.(Didactic Agency)
4, Midan Orabi
Tewfikieh
Down Town
Cairo
T +20 (0)2 574 94 88
F +20 (0)2 577 81 93
[email protected]


----------



## احمد عامر (5 أكتوبر 2009)

المهندس الكريم زملكاوي جزاك الله كل خير انا في الواقع لانني لا اعرف الا الكلمات القليله في الالماني والباقي يكون بالشبه مع الانجليزي فانا لم ابحث في الموقع الالماني للشركه وهذا ما يسبب مشاكل في البحث في المواقع الكثيره لشركات او هيئات المانيه 
ولكن يبقي سؤال وهو هل هذه كلها شركات تملك الاسم التجاري لشركة فيستو في مصر؟ ام ماذا؟ ارجوا التوضيح ولكم جزيل الشكر والثناء وزادك الله علما


----------



## احمد عامر (5 أكتوبر 2009)

المهندس الكريم زملكاوي جزاك الله كل خير انا في الواقع لانني لا اعرف الا الكلمات القليله في الالماني والباقي يكون بالشبه مع الانجليزي فانا لم ابحث في الموقع الالماني للشركه وهذا ما يسبب مشاكل في البحث في المواقع الكثيره لشركات او هيئات المانيه 
ولكن يبقي سؤال وهو هل هذه كلها شركات تملك الاسم التجاري لشركة فيستو في مصر؟ ام ماذا؟ ارجوا التوضيح ولكم جزيل الشكر والثناء وزادك الله علما


----------



## zamalkawi (5 أكتوبر 2009)

وفقا لموقع فيستو فإن هؤلاء موزعين أو وكلاء أي أنها حسب فهمي ليست فروع لشركة فيستو ولا تملك اسمها
بالمناسبة
ها هي الصفحة مرة أخرى باللغة الإنجليزية
http://www.festo.com/net/de_de/addressworldwide/default.aspx?hidemenu=true&lang=en


----------



## ميسرة حسن الصادق (5 أكتوبر 2009)

Really i dont know


----------



## احمد عامر (6 أكتوبر 2009)

جزيت من الله خير الجزاء نظير شرحك وتفاعلك ولكن يظل السؤال من هو توكيل فيستو في مصر الكل يعرف وكيل ريكثروث ولكن ماذا عن فيستو وهل تعقد دورات في مصر افدنا يا مهندس زملكاوي افادكم الله


----------



## كريم كمال بلال (24 يوليو 2010)

لو سمحتم ممكن اعرف هل يوجد وكيل منهم يعطي دورات في النيو ماتيك و الهيدروليك بالنسبه للخاص ب festo ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد عامر (28 يوليو 2010)

*هذا ما اعلم*

انا لا اظن ان دورات هيدروليك او نيوماتيك يتم تدريسها طبقا لمناهج فيستو في مصر لان الوكيل التعليمي نفسه اظن انه يبيع المعدات التعليميه الخاصه بالدورات فقط ليس الا والله اعلم


----------



## كريم كمال بلال (29 يوليو 2010)

ارجو ارشادي الي مكان يعطي دورات نيوماتيك وهيدروليك لكن يكون مكان قوي و بيعلم


----------



## alaakalaagi (23 فبراير 2011)

مرحبا جميعاً أبحث عن الة تعمل على الهواء المضغوط مطلوب مني حلقة بحث بشكل سريع ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد عامر (24 فبراير 2011)

*يعني ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



alaakalaagi قال:


> مرحبا جميعاً أبحث عن الة تعمل على الهواء المضغوط مطلوب مني حلقة بحث بشكل سريع ولكم جزيل الشكر



برجاء توضيح المطلوب
جهاز الكومبروسور العادي المستخدم في ورش الصيانه ينتج هواء مضغوط
هل هذا طلبك؟؟


----------



## ahmedatco (26 مارس 2011)

فستو لها وكيلين في مصر
شركة نعمان الهندسية 10 شارع دسوق بالعجوزة


----------



## احمد عامر (27 مارس 2011)

بس انا صراحه وجدت ان المنتجات الصيني اصبحت تنتشر بشكل كبير في المصانع وخطوط الانتاج
لعدة اسباب اما الثمن او الجوده احيانا وهكذا فان المنتجات الاصليه تتراجع
هل تري نفس رأيي؟؟


----------



## zamalkawi (28 مارس 2011)

سأحول دفة الحديث قليلا أخي أحمد
أنا أرى أن الصينيين بارعون بالفعل في التقليد، بجودة تكاد تماثل جودة الأصلي، وبسعر أقل كثيرا من الأصلي
ولكنهم أسوأ كثيرا في الخدمة، فالدعم الفني وجودة الكتالوجات أقل بكثير
ولكن عذرهم أنهم مازالوا في البدايات
ولكني أري الحديث عن قضية أخرى
التجربة الصينية أثبتت خطأ مقولة: كيف ننافس العمالقة الموجودين في السوق منذ عشرات السنين، إن أفضل ما يمكننا فعله هو إجادة "استعمال" التكنولوجيا الواردة لنا، أما صنع تكنولوجيا أو حتى تقليدها فأمر مستحيل لأننا لن نستطيع أن ننافس
هذه المقولة موجودة ويقتنع بها الكثيرون، ولكني أرى أن التجربة الصينية أثبتت أن هذا الأمر هراء، وأننا يمكننا أن نصنع التكنولوجيا
أنا لا أعلم ما هي البنية التحتية التي ساعدت الصين على الوصول لهذا، ولكني متأكد من أننا نستطيع أن ننافس لو صدقت النوايا، وتغيرت العقلية الاستثمارية الاستهلاكية لرجال الأعمال وأصحاب رؤوس الأموال في بلادنا، لتصبح عقلية رأسمالية تصنيعية تطويرية وطنية، ترى احتياجات الوطن وتوجه استثماراتها لما نحتاجه فعليا، ويحققون منه مكاسب حتى لو على المدى البعيد، وليس الاستثمار المضمون سريع المكسب الذي لا يستفيد الوطن منه فعليا إلا أقل القليل


----------



## احمد عامر (2 أبريل 2011)

قلت اخي ما يلي (أنا أرى أن الصينيين بارعون بالفعل في التقليد، بجودة تكاد تماثل جودة الأصلي، وبسعر أقل كثيرا من الأصلي
ولكنهم أسوأ كثيرا في الخدمة، فالدعم الفني وجودة الكتالوجات أقل بكثير
ولكن عذرهم أنهم مازالوا في البدايات)
اسمح لي ان احكي لك قصه سريعه جدا عن هذا الموضوع
احد العاملين في مجال الهيدروليك في مصر كان يريد ان يستورد قطع غيار ومستلزمات دوائر هيدروليك ونوماتيك من الصين ومع ان ما كان سيستورده ليس بالكثير الا انه استغل تواجد احد معارفه العاملين في مجال صناعي مختلف في الصين واعطي له عنوان الشركه التي كان سيتورد منها بهدف زيادة التاكد وحتي لا يستورد بضاعه كما نقول عنها تصنع في بير السلم
المهم صاحبه الذي في الصين ذهب ووجد العنوان صحيح ودخل المصنع وحكي للرجل في مصر الذي سيتورد انه ذهب للمصنع ورغم انه لا يعرف شئ عن الهيدروليك الا انه وجد مصنع متطور للغايه وبه انتاجيه فاخره جدا لم يري مثيل لها في اوروبا
خلاصة ما اريد ان اوضحه ان العملاق الصيني قوي جدا جدا ورجاء من يتحدث عن ضعف المنتج الصيني او ضعف الكتالوجات ان يفكر من جديد لان ذلك كله مرتبط بما يدفعة المستورد من المال وهو غالبا قليل للغايه ولو انه طلب الاحسن والاغلي قليلا لصدر له الصينيون ما يفوق الامريكي والاوربي في كل شئ بدون مبالغه


----------



## zamalkawi (4 أبريل 2011)

احمد عامر قال:


> خلاصة ما اريد ان اوضحه ان العملاق الصيني قوي جدا جدا ورجاء من يتحدث عن ضعف المنتج الصيني او ضعف الكتالوجات ان يفكر من جديد لان ذلك كله مرتبط بما يدفعة المستورد من المال وهو غالبا قليل للغايه ولو انه طلب الاحسن والاغلي قليلا لصدر له الصينيون ما يفوق الامريكي والاوربي في كل شئ بدون مبالغه


أختلف معك أخي
جودة المنتج الألماني مثلا لا زالت أعلى
لا أعني بهذا بالضرورة المنتج الذي تم تصنيعه في ألمانيا
ولكن أعني المنتج الألماني، حتى لو تم تصنيعه في الصين
ربما في المستقبل يتغير هذا الوضع، ويصل الصيني إلى نفس جودة الألماني، أو حتى أعلى، وبتكلفة أقل
ولكن حتى الآن ما زال المنتج الصيني أقل
ولكن كما قلت، قد تتغير المعادلة في المستقبل، والألمان يعون هذه الحقيقة، لذا تجد أن تركيزهم ليس على الإنتاج، ولكن على التطوير، فهم يعرفون أنهم ربما لن يستطيعون منافسة المنتج الصيني سعريا في المستقبل، ولكنهم يراهنون على أنهم الأفضل في البحث والتطوير، وأن الصين في المستقبل القريب ستظل مقلدا للمنتجات، ولن تكون بنفس كفاءة الألمان في البحث والتطوير
أنا لا أتحدث عن مجال معين كالهيدروليك والنيوماتيك، ولكن أتحدث بوجه عام
كذلك الألمان يضعون نصب أعينهم المجالات الجديدة، كالطاقة النظيفة مثلا
وتركيز الألمان على هذه السياسات هو نوع من الواقعية، فهم يريدون أن يظلوا في الصدارة، ولن يتأتى هذا بالتركيز على الإنتاج التقليدي في ظل منافسة القوى الصاعدة كالصين وغيرها

أما ما أريد قوله من طرح هذه القضية هو نحن، فلا يصح أن نظل ننظر للصينيين وللألمان وغيرهم، ونتفرج صامتين على ما يفعلونه وعلى المنافسة بينهم بينما نظل نحن متلقيين لما يصنعوه
والتجربة الصينية أثبتت أننا من الممكن أن ننافس بقوة ولكن الأمر ليس سهلا، ويحتاج جهد وإخلاص نوايا غير عاديين، ولكن الأمر ليس مستحيلا


----------

